# Motorola Q Internet Browsing



## jimbetts3 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have just purchased a Motorola Q and I am trying to browse the internet. Some of the sites I use need to be able to use pop-ups but the phone says that the pop-up blocker needs disabled or set to accept pop-ups from these particular sites. However, I can't find any reference to pop-up controls on the phone. Any advice?


----------

